# Vintage Brother automatic knitting machine



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

My friend just bought this machine for $20 and dropped it at my home. I played with it for 3hrs and gave up. Does these machines actually knit? I opened the carriage, cleaned the whole damn thing and still this machine won't knit and keeps jamming. Carriage stucks when i feed yarn. Without yarn it stuck going in other direction too. There is no dirt or dust or anything. .. does this machine actually knit or its just vintage and suck at knitting. Please help before I through this machine in garbage.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Julesknitting said:


> My friend just bought this machine for $20 and dropped it at my home. I played with it for 3hrs and gave up. Does these machines actually knit? I opened the carriage, cleaned the whole damn thing and still this machine won't knit and keeps jamming. Carriage stucks when i feed yarn. Without yarn it stuck going in other direction too. There is no dirt or dust or anything. .. does this machine actually knit or its just vintage and suck at knitting. Please help before I through this machine in garbage.


It would help if you could tell us a model number or attach a picture of the machine including the carriage.


----------



## Judyannm (Oct 11, 2012)

The first thing any machine check sponge bar. It holds needles down. It needs changing periodically.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Judyannm said:


> The first thing any machine check sponge bar. It holds needles down. It needs changing periodically.


The sponge bar is considered a consumable in machine knitting and it sounds like the one in your machine is flat. The carriage would catch on the needles and jam with or without yarn and in both directions. Don't force it or you will bend needles or latches and cause damage.
Brother machines usually have a model number or name on the case or carriage. If you can find that then we can direct you to a site to down load the operating manual and places to order new sponge bars.
Vintage Brother machines are wonderful to knit on.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Also, you might web search on how to refresh a sponge bar at home. Search something like _DIY replacement sponge bar_.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

It would help to know what country you are located. 
We are a Global community.


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

Here r the photos of the knitting machine. Under the carriage the long lever type thing (I don't know what's it called) I am pointing finger to is what keeps jamming. I checked the sponge bar and it takes felt not sponge. ..what should I do? It dose not have any model numerous ad u can see the photo just says knitting machine brother


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

Victoria BC Canada


----------



## Judyannm (Oct 11, 2012)

I believe it is a brother 212.


----------



## Judyannm (Oct 11, 2012)

Check out the manual for the 212 brother in Machineknittingetc


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

I do have manual but it does not help troubleshoot anything... all it says how yo knit on it and general maintenance. .. nothing like what's wrong and about felt bar ...


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

I do have manual but it does not help troubleshoot anything... all it says how yo knit on it and general maintenance. .. nothing like what's wrong and about felt bar ...


----------



## Judyannm (Oct 11, 2012)

Most machines have very little about the sponge bar Even though a lot of problems knitting are directly result of bad bar. Try to refurbish the bar yourself with new felt. You will have to get creative.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Judyannm said:


> I believe it is a brother 212.


Definitely not a Brother KH212...
If the bed has 2 fold out ends....it is a Brother KH218


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

It's a kh 35 but other than putting a new felt bar in I'm unable to help


----------



## Mariles (Aug 6, 2011)

Just watched a video on this machine because I have one. The do work but you need to know there little ins and outs. 



There are several different ones on this machine.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

You need some patience,.....none of us who have knitting machines have mastered them in three hours! You have been given good advice on here about your felt bar and You Tube videos, so give the machine and yourself a chance. Don't throw it in the garbage....someone will be grateful for it even if you aren't.


Julesknitting said:


> My friend just bought this machine for $20 and dropped it at my home. I played with it for 3hrs and gave up. Does these machines actually knit? I opened the carriage, cleaned the whole damn thing and still this machine won't knit and keeps jamming. Carriage stucks when i feed yarn. Without yarn it stuck going in other direction too. There is no dirt or dust or anything. .. does this machine actually knit or its just vintage and suck at knitting. Please help before I through this machine in garbage.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

start at part one of the video's on line and work your way through


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Julesknitting said:


> My friend just bought this machine for $20 and dropped it at my home. I played with it for 3hrs and gave up. Does these machines actually knit? I opened the carriage, cleaned the whole damn thing and still this machine won't knit and keeps jamming. Carriage stucks when i feed yarn. Without yarn it stuck going in other direction too. There is no dirt or dust or anything. .. does this machine actually knit or its just vintage and suck at knitting. Please help before I through this machine in garbage.


How can we tell, no picture or model number.....

Oh Sorry!! Its a new guessing game for Christmas time!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I give up!! :-( :-( :-( :-(

Regards and Happy New Year to all for a really great 2016!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> How can we tell, no picture or model number.....
> 
> Oh Sorry!! Its a new guessing game for Christmas time!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Go back a few posts and you will see pictures.
Happy New Year to you as well,


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

CKnits said:


> Also, you might web search on how to refresh a sponge bar at home. Search something like _DIY replacement sponge bar_.


Thank you for this advice. I have learnt something new and useful for the 30 year old Brother knitting machine I was given via a charity knitting group. I found a site with very useful information about caring for said machine. This may be the answer to one of the problems I have been having.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Its is an old one,But for $20, what do you expect,
Talking about a sponge bar,I got rid of a lovely machine knitted beautifully,Since I have been on this site realized it only need a new sponge bar,


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Julesknitting said:


> My friend just bought this machine for $20 and dropped it at my home. I played with it for 3hrs and gave up. Does these machines actually knit? I opened the carriage, cleaned the whole damn thing and still this machine won't knit and keeps jamming. Carriage stucks when i feed yarn. Without yarn it stuck going in other direction too. There is no dirt or dust or anything. .. does this machine actually knit or its just vintage and suck at knitting. Please help before I through this machine in garbage.


Brother machines knit very well. One this old will need some care, most likely a new felt for sponge bar, cleaning of the needles, check for any bent needles or broken latches and clean needle bed give it some lubrication too. Especially if it hasn't been used for a very long time. Take your time and be patient. You'll have it going in no time.
Good luck,
Rhonda


----------



## moragw (Apr 8, 2011)

Please don't give up so easily. You could check the sponge bar first and see if is like a pancake! If it is you need a new one and then BIG things will happen. Persevere!! You must read the manual first then spend time getting to know it. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

Update:-lol nothing much ... I am trying to take the sponge bar out to see what else I can put in there... ugg it's stuck or feels like it. I will take it out and post it's photos. I have read the entire manual word by word. Now only if this machine cooperates. Will update as soon as there is any progress. Thank u all for ur valuable suggestions ... please keep them coming&#128522;


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Julesknitting said:


> Update:-lol nothing much ... I am trying to take the sponge bar out to see what else I can put in there... ugg it's stuck or feels like it. I will take it out and post it's photos. I have read the entire manual word by word. Now only if this machine cooperates. Will update as soon as there is any progress. Thank u all for ur valuable suggestions ... please keep them coming😊


I have seen other posts on this machine where they used knitted cord to replace the felt, made with squishy yarn. Sorry this is probably not very helpful


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

Update: so I took the sponge bar out and felt or sponge whatever is on it looks pretty good... please let me know what u think. Attached r the photos.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Some things are kinda hard to see in pics but..............
From the pictures it looks pretty good to me. Is it on a metal bar?


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

Yep on the metal bar. .. I took photo from the side angle as well


----------



## potterylover (May 11, 2013)

Hi Jules, I am just up the road from you in Shawnigan Lake. If you are interested we have a machine knitting group that meets once a month in Duncan. We are a very helpful group and dedicated to helping newbies learn. Send me an email if you are interested, I'm sure we could be of help to you.
Christine


----------



## potterylover (May 11, 2013)

Sorry, I guess you need to send me a PM 
Christine


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

potterylover said:


> Hi Jules, I am just up the road from you in Shawnigan Lake. If you are interested we have a machine knitting group that meets once a month in Duncan. We are a very helpful group and dedicated to helping newbies learn. Send me an email if you are interested, I'm sure we could be of help to you.
> Christine


Thanks Christine, that would be very helpful, it will be quiet a drive from victoria to Duncan with my little baby and girl though. ..lol. if u ever come to victoria do let me know 😆


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

Update: okay so this knitting machine did knitted few rows.. finally. Dropped few stiches and then knitted again. I think I am just done with this one for now. Let me know if anybody interim buying... off to exploring passap duomatic80 now.&#128521;


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

That needs to be replaced :thumbup:


Julesknitting said:


> Update: so I took the sponge bar out and felt or sponge whatever is on it looks pretty good... please let me know what u think. Attached r the photos.


\


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> That needs to be replaced :thumbup:
> 
> \


I agree. You should not be able to see the indentations from the needles,


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

I believe I have two of these, for parts... :shock: ...I would have to dig them out to verify. I originally got them to compose the best of the both of them into a good one, but seems that time has just run over me, and I give up.  I thought someday I will dig them out to sell them for parts, but neither of them has instructions or other papers, so I can't help you there, wish I could.


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

Will start new post need help with passap duomatic 80 now. Just put it all together and now blank


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

Okay... I cleaned oiled changed sponge bar etc etc... even sang a song to the machine...lol.. I think we need break from each other now..lol


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

If you take the carriage apart, is there a burr on the metal, or a missing or twisted spring in there? 

I forget what kind or which one it was, that was missing a spring on one of the levers, and I had to put a new on in, and it works pretty good now.


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

I opened the carriage to clean it. .. nothing seems to be missing. Spring is there. Still not sure what else to do.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

Does it hang up with finger pressure? ...does it hang up no matter where it is on the bed? Does it hang up, on every setting?

Just stating what goes through my mind while I am trouble shooting things...maybe it's something so simple it slips through the grid...(That's also what I usually wish, when it seems tough.)


----------



## Julesknitting (Dec 27, 2015)

It's the lever keeps jamming... long thing Sr the bottom of the carriage which suppose to knit needles when carriage is moved. Jam on every setting. I m sure it's something very simple... just not able to figure it out.


----------

